# S&W sd9 ve



## louie5159 (Jul 16, 2018)

hello every one , I own a S&W SD9-VE 9MM where and if possible may I obtain an extended barrel ?????????


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Start with S&W. The manufacturer usually can provide a threaded barrel for silencers. Sometimes part houses also have them.

Google is your friend.


----------

